# Lou ~ Reflections of the first year!



## Torty Mom (Nov 13, 2011)

So today is our 1 year anniversary of having my tortie man LOU. It's been a rough year, but I believe he is happy and healthy, FINALLY. Some of you may not know, but Lou lived in a cardboard box and was fed when she heard him scratching. His skin was so pale and his eyes very, very puffy. He had a dismal life. That's why he is soooooo spoiled now. I really hope he is happy. So without further ado, I give you LOU. I love you LOU!! 

This is the day I picked him up. 





This is Lou when I though he was a girl.




This is his Xray when we first found out he was full of urate stones.




This is one of the 2 stones that he passed. It was pretty big!




Here is Lou recovering from the stone.




Lou sleeping in the dirt with Squirt one of the hatchlings.




This is when we discovered she was a he! What a shock that was!! 




Lou trying to eat the camera!!




Lou and the kitty, we are family! 




The basket has a foot, I couldn't find him for about 10 minutes!




His first time he ever dug in the dirt, I was so proud, then I filled it up! 




Here he is master of his kingdom, enjoying life and hopefully living to the ripe old age of 100! 





So Lou, we love you with all our hearts and are so very proud to be lucky enough to be your caretakers!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww very nice story! Bet Lou is very happy to be with you! He's very cute!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 13, 2011)

AWH.....He/she/it has changed!


----------



## Toristurtles (Nov 13, 2011)

We love you Lou!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 13, 2011)

I like how he is always stretched out, what a cool dude...


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very, very nice story! And great pic's too! Lou is very lucky to have you! Love the last picture, he looks happy as can be. Great job!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2011)

My gosh...has it been a year already? Lou looks great! You've done a wonderful job getting his life back into some semblance of being natural or normal. I especially like the basket picture. (Are you sure he didn't suffer while you ran back into the house for your camera? wink...wink)


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 13, 2011)

Awww..... Louuuuu! He is awesome!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww. He is looking great Mary Anne 
Such a nice story.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 13, 2011)

You done well!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, a big congrats to Lou for having an amazing caretaker! Lou is such a ham!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! It's been a rough year, with many tears. But all in all I think we are done with all of that!! I am sure as the babies get bigger they will be bugging the daylights out of him!!


----------



## ascott (Nov 13, 2011)

YAY.....Lou is rockin and I LOVE the tortoise playing a wicker basket....funny and he is a handsome guy Mary Anne....thanks for sharing him with us...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Angela, I really couldn't find him for about 10 minutes. Then I was like that basket isn't suppose to be there, hey look there is a foot.. That is my baby transport basket. Lou is a sweet guy, definitely a gentle tortie.


----------



## Morty the Torty (Nov 14, 2011)

emysemys said:


> My gosh...has it been a year already? Lou looks great! You've done a wonderful job getting his life back into some semblance of being natural or normal. I especially like the basket picture. (Are you sure he didn't suffer while you ran back into the house for your camera? wink...wink)





lmao! I was thinking the same thing emysemys!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 14, 2011)

emysemys said:


> My gosh...has it been a year already? Lou looks great! You've done a wonderful job getting his life back into some semblance of being natural or normal. I especially like the basket picture. (Are you sure he didn't suffer while you ran back into the house for your camera? wink...wink)





He looks amazing compared to the first pics. You are a good torty mom!


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2011)

Mary Anne, I remember every one of those pics and all those steps along the way. I love seeing them all together in sequence like this and, man, what a journey. To see him go from such a dismal situation into the exact opposite is just heartwarming frankly. You are a fine tortoise keeper, and a beautiful human being. I'm so happy for Lou and for you too. He looks fantastic now. Great job. I bet he will live to 100 with the excellent care you give him.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Joy and Tom!! Yes, Tom your are right it has been a journey and one I could not have done on my own without your help, Yvonne, Maggie and many others! Lou was and is a labor of love. 

I apologize for leaving my tortie in a dangerous situation whilst I grabbed my camera! I didn't know my backyard had a tortie eating basket loose and was ready to consume him in one giant bite! Thanks for not calling TPS on me!  *wink back atcha*


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 15, 2011)

Lou is adorable! I love his personality.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Lesly!!!


----------

